# Missed twin?



## Janisdkh

Has anyone here ever experienced a missed twin early on. Lets say you had one baby , sac and a yolk sac at about 6-7 weeks and the tech couldn't find another , but later to youre surprise you had twins? If so can you tell youre story?


----------



## TashaAndBump

I think this is very rare? In England I think anyway because you have 2 scans - a dating scan and a developmental scan at about 20 weeks - twins is one of the things that they check for at the dating scan, I think it would be very hard to miss?


----------



## 2plustwins

I've heard of a second baby being missed and then detected at a later ultrasound. 
Congratulations on your pregnancy.


----------



## farmerswife

When I was pregnant with my son now 8 mos old, we had an ultrasound at 6 weeks and there was a 2nd much smaller sac... they told me it was a twin that had stopped developing early on. It "reabsorbed" and by the next u/s you couldn't see it. My sister had the same thing happen to her; she saw hers for the 1st time at 10 weeks.


----------



## Tegans Mama

I know two people who had twins witout knowing. They both refused all U/S (which in a healthy pregnancy is perfectly acceptable if you would accept anything that could happen).

The first went to hospital in labour, gave birth to her first son in a wheelchair on the way to the labour ward, and the second one on the bed (thought it was the afterbirth) and the first lady had a home birth, gave birth to her first baby fine, and her second baby came after (again, thought it was the afterbirth). As she hadn't had any U/S, she didn't know when she was actually due and as they went by her measurements and you measure bigger with twins, they thought she was term. She was actually about 32 weeks and both babies had to stay in hospital for a while.


----------



## MayBlossom

My mother knew someone who got a few ultrasounds in her pregnancy, and the technicians swore up and down she was having a boy...well, the day arrived, and out come twin girls! Hmmmmm...


----------



## alloyd519

Happened to me, I had to go to the ER before my first ultrasound due to dehydration from very bad morning sickness. They did an ultrasound there to see if the baby was ok and said nothing about only one baby, I seen it too and only seen on sac! But about a month later at my first prenatal visit she said "there's two in there!" and now I have two little girls crawling around so i'd say yes it's very possible! Although I think it matters how early on you get the first ultrasound, I believe the one where they didn't see two was around 8 or 9 weeks maybe?


----------



## Naya69

my nanna told me her story when she was pregnant oviously they didnt have ultra sound scans in those days so when she gave birth to my uncle she gave birth to twins but one of the twins was badly disfigured and had stopped growing earlier on in her pregnancy xx


----------



## Hevz

My great nanna gave birth to my great aunty marge and then proceded to push what she though was the placenta out but it was a baby boy....he didn't live for very long, a few weeks I think but I don't know whether that had anything to do with them not expecting him or if it was one of those things as it was nearly 70years ago now:cry:


----------



## alice&bump

my mum was the placenta lol! that was in the days of no ultrasounds tho! she was born at home and was only 4lb and didnt go to hospital! i think if you have identical twins you sometimes dont know til later cos it hasnt split yet if you have a really early scan. well thats what someone told me anyway!


----------



## axe_wielder

My uncle was the placenta! My mum was the baby! They were very early they weighted 5lb together! Born at home and keeped in a shoe box for a while! This was 1949, My Grandad was so shocked he put the wrong name on mums birth certificate and the wrong date on mums! (mum was born just befor midnight and my uncle after!)


----------



## Naya69

wow at such a small weight i would of thought they would need special care lucky to be here really x


----------



## Liebling

At my first scan (6 weeks) only one yolk sac was visible, but at a second scan (at 8 weeks) we saw TWO sacs - and TWO embryos! Only one heartbeat was detected (in the larger one) but I'm hoping, hoping, hoping, that when we go back for second scan next week, when I will be 10 weeks, that we'll see that the second twin has caught up and is alive and kicking...


----------



## Naya69

Liebling said:


> At my first scan (6 weeks) only one yolk sac was visible, but at a second scan (at 8 weeks) we saw TWO sacs - and TWO embryos! Only one heartbeat was detected (in the larger one) but I'm hoping, hoping, hoping, that when we go back for second scan next week, when I will be 10 weeks, that we'll see that the second twin has caught up and is alive and kicking...


iam keeping my fingers crossed for you hunnie xxxx


----------



## Hevz

Liebling said:


> At my first scan (6 weeks) only one yolk sac was visible, but at a second scan (at 8 weeks) we saw TWO sacs - and TWO embryos! Only one heartbeat was detected (in the larger one) but I'm hoping, hoping, hoping, that when we go back for second scan next week, when I will be 10 weeks, that we'll see that the second twin has caught up and is alive and kicking...

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

Good luck babe:hugs:


----------



## sezzlebum

aw good luck Liebling!


----------



## baboo

good luck hun!
xx


----------



## Tishimouse

Wishing you good luck Leibling.

My friend had twin girls 28 years ago and was told she had one baby. She got the most pleasant shock of her life when baby number two arrived. She had the first name ready and no idea at all of a second name. However the minute she saw her second little girl, she said 'oh, she looks like a little Kate'. And Kate she is. :flower:


----------



## Aria

The doctors thought Octomom was going to have seven. Well, when you have a littler of humans, it's easy to overlook one in a scan. The human body wasn't meant to hold entire litters at once.


----------



## monroezelda

I had a scan at 4 weeks 5 days one sac one heartbeat, ha I would love to find another at my 12 week scan ha ha :) I look like I am having triplets but then again I cant stop eating :)


----------



## future_numan

I was just wondering this very thing...

I had a U/S ( over the belly not trans-vaginal) at right on 6 weeks.
There was a yolk sac and ( what the tech said) someone inside.

I had a MW visit on week 10 , which we talked about my weight loss ( 13 lbs) from MS which was severe, but she didn't suggest another U/S or do a doppler.

I am now almost 16 weeks and I have only gain about 2lbs back... but I am huge..my uterus is about 1 finger below my belly button.

I have another MW appt this week and I am going to bring up twins.. they should be able to hear a HB by now ?

They won't do another U/S till 20 weeks..

Here is a picture of me at 15 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







xmas 001.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------

